# Blocton and West Blocton bottles



## bamaboybottles2 (Mar 10, 2011)

These are three 1915 Coca Cola bottles from West Blocton Alabama. Any info on any of these bottles will be appreciated.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Big Chief from West Blocton Alabama.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Standard Bottling Works from West Blocton Alabama.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Standard Bottling Works from Blocton Alabama.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Standard Bottling Works from West Blocton Alabama. The top is busted off.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Coca Cola Soda Water bottle from West Blocton Alabama. Part of the top is busted off.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Bottom of two of the 1915 Coca Cola bottles.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Bottom of the third 1915 Coca Cola bottle.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Bottom of the Big Chief bottle.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Bottom of the Soda Water bottle.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Bottom of the Standard Bottling Works bottle from Blocton Alabama. Any idea what the C in the diamond means? Any info on any of these bottles will be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 10, 2011)

Diamond C is Chattanooga Glass


> ORIGINAL:  bamaboybottles2
> 
> Bottom of the Standard Bottling Works bottle from Blocton Alabama. Any idea what the C in the diamond means? Any info on any of these bottles will be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 10, 2011)

D. L. McElroy owned Standard Bottling Works at Blocton when the town burned in 1909. Like many others he moved to West Blocton after the fire. Standard Bottling Works started bottling Coca-Cola not long after under sub-contract from Crawford Johnson of Birmingham Coca-Cola.


> ORIGINAL:  bamaboybottles2
> 
> Standard Bottling Works from Blocton Alabama.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 10, 2011)

Bamaboy ~

 Nice bottles.

 According to Bill Porter's book ... the 1915 Coca Cola hobbleskirt's are listed as R+ (Rare-Plus). And based on his value formula (.05-poor condition - to 5.0-absolute mint) a 4.0 upper-mid-grade comes out to about $75.00 - and possibly more to a local collector. (Broken ones are anybody's guess - but are not worth much, if anything).

 SPBOB


----------



## quarrylizard (Mar 10, 2011)

NOT GOING TO SWEAR BUT THE DIAMOND C I HAVE FOUND TO BE A CHATTANOOGA BOTTLING AND ICE CO LOGO AS EARLY AS 1905 ON ALOT OF LOCAL OLDIES ROUND HEAR...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 11, 2011)

Celery ~

 I am curious about the "Diamond C" mark you referred to for Chattanooga Glass. Is that a pre-1927 mark, or has it been used all along since about 1901?  Every reference I am aware of for Chattanooga Glass indicates their mark as being a "Circle C."  I would like to set my records straight regarding it.

 Thanks in advance for anything you can share with us about this.

 Bob


----------



## celerycola (Mar 11, 2011)

Diamond C predates Circle C for Chattanooga Glass.



> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Celery ~
> 
> ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 11, 2011)

Celery ~

 Thanks a lot. Even Julian Harrison Toulouse (1971) didn't know that one. 

 Bob


----------



## celerycola (Mar 11, 2011)

No one can know it all. Toulouse also said Dixie Glass closed in 1906 but they still advertised making bottles in 1909. And he had nothing on Pioneer Glass in Alabama in the 1880's. The one I'm still chasing information on is the Glass factory run by the Confederate Government in the 1860's. I know when and where within a few miles and have seen bottles possibly made at that plant but further information has been d@mn3d elusive. When I retire I guess I'll start walking the area until I find it.



> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Celery ~
> 
> ...


----------



## Jody35150 (Apr 8, 2011)

I dug a crown top circle slug plate similar to one of yours earlier this week.  I believe it to be one of the more common West Bloctons,  the simple block lettering 'STANDARD BOTTLING WORKS'.   It differed from yours only in that it did not have 'REGISTERED 7OZ' (and it has a Big scratch on it, lol).

 My digging partner mentioned he had one like it which he planned to sell at a show soon.  It had been professionally cleaned and he said since the demand for West Bloctons was so high, he was going to ask $75.00 for it.

 If you are interested, and it is still available,  I will get a pic the next time we get together for a dig.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the post Jody. That's a nice bottle. I was wondering if you would sell me this bottle?


----------



## Jody35150 (Apr 9, 2011)

Sent you a PM.




> ORIGINAL:  bamaboybottles2
> 
> Thanks for the post Jody. That's a nice bottle. I was wondering if you would sell me this bottle?


----------

